# Other Pets > Birds >  Keeping reptiles and birds in the same room

## Esai

Im planning on getting a couple reptiles and a bird and i was wondering if i can keep them in the same room. Im not worried about the bird being lunch (i got safety under control) but would the birds squawks stress out my reptiles? I was planning on getting a cockatiel or a cockatoo, just 1.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## piedlover79

Snakes are deaf...literally.  They have no ears, they can only sense vibration in the ground.

Lizards...they would be upset.  :Smile: 

Also I highly recommend Cockatiel over Cockatoo!

----------

Esai (08-12-2017)

----------


## Esai

> Snakes are deaf...literally.  They have no ears, they can only sense vibration in the ground.
> 
> Lizards...they would be upset. 
> 
> Also I highly recommend Cockatiel over Cockatoo!


Thank you!! I really appreciate it. Also thanks for the choosing of which to get  insights on this stuff doesnt come often. Hope you have a lovely rest of your week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bcr229

Depends on the species of snake - my boas and retics have eaten quail and chickens so they'd probably be watching the birds all day going FOOD FOOD FOOD.

----------

Esai (08-12-2017)

----------


## chip07

I have both snakes and parrots. I've never caught the snakes watching the parrots and I have fed quail/chicken to them before. Watch out for some of the stuff that people treat mites with because they aren't always safe for the parrots to be around/breath in.

----------


## distaff

In my experience, they don't care at all.  I sometimes put the canary's cage directly over the viv housing the Sonoran Gopher (space issues), and she just checks to see what's going on.  Also have free flighted budgies in the same room.  No problems.  

Now, I don't own a 'tiel, nor a 'too, but everything I've come across on forums, blogs, videos, etc.  emphasizes that 'toos are a whole 'nother ball game.  Seriously, you need to know what you are doing in the case of a large, neurotic, needy, LOUD, bird that also has a powerful beak.   That beak can put you in the emergency room, and the screaming of a bird you don't know how to calm will send you into a padded room.  I'm not saying that 'toos can't make wonderful pets, but it's like getting an anaconda as a first snake.   

You are much more likely to have a good experience with a 'tiel.

----------


## Miranda2

I have a greencheek conure and she doesnt care about the snakes and the snakes dont care about her(of course I dont let them near her). However If I put on a hat, the bird goes bonkers, go figure, hats are evil, snakes arent.

Years and years ago I had another little conure and one night she was going nuts and when I checked on her there was a little wild black ratsnake in her cage, it was way to small to eat her but she had bitten it in the middle, and it was a bit squishy so probably had broken ribs.
I let it go. SO maybe if your snakes get out they might end up in your parrot cage..

----------

